# 1/28 Supernatural and Smallville Delayed



## nexter (Aug 25, 2010)

The CW has delayed the return of 'Supernatural' and 'Smallville.' Instead of returning Jan. 28, new episodes of the CW dramas will return Feb. 4.


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

Hey, thanks for posting this info.


----------



## jimp (Jan 1, 2005)

More info here:

http://www.tvline.com/2011/01/smallville-supernatural-returns-delayed-a-week/

Hopefully the TiVo guide data picks up on it in time so no manual recordings are needed.


----------



## jimp (Jan 1, 2005)

At least one of my TiVos picked up the guide data correction late this afternoon. I haven't had a chance to check the other one yet.

It now shows Vampire Diaries and Nikita on tonight.


----------



## DrWho453 (Jul 16, 2005)

My guide showed the vampire diaries and other show in the time slot but tivo still showed that it was going to record small. and super. at eight and nine. I had to manually cancel the recordings


----------



## jimp (Jan 1, 2005)

Finally got a chance to check my living room tivo and it still hadn't updated the guide... I forced a manual connection so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I forced a call an hour before the shows started, and by ten minutes before Supernatural had dropped off but Smallville hadn't. So I did a manual recording of Vampire Diaries, and that took care of Smallville (which was probably about to drop off also, but why take chances?).

And now both are properly scheduled for next week, with the episodes that were originally tonight.


----------



## jimp (Jan 1, 2005)

Oddly enough my living room TiVo recorded the Smallville episode ("Collateral") and didn't record Supernatural, but it also was set to record "Collateral" on 2/4 when I checked the To Do list. First time I've seen that happen and it didn't take a manual recording to fix.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

My Comcast DVR recorded Supernatural, or at least it thought it did.
However, the Feb. 4 episode is scheduled to record so no manual correction needed.
Bummer, I was all set to watch a new Supernatural on a cold Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Lenonn (May 31, 2004)

The listings still show it as having aired last week, so the TiVo assumes tonight's is not new. If you have your Season Pass set to record only new episodes, it looks like it thinks tonight is a reairing.


----------



## jimp (Jan 1, 2005)

It's always best to check, but my living room DVR where the SP's for Smallville and Supernatural live shows both episodes as new -- original air dates are 2/4/10 on both, and both show they will record because of the SP.

It may depends on if/when your box picked up the guide data change last Friday.


----------



## DrWho453 (Jul 16, 2005)

I checked mine a couple of days ago and it is set to record both small and super which I was happy to see since I manually canceled last weeks recording.


----------



## BOHICA (Jun 11, 2004)

well my Premier did not record smallville as it should using the season pass. most likely it sees it as a repeat as it was "recorded" last week. The unit should have corrected for this so I'm a little pissed.  But like others did, I should have checked.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I guess I should have checked here earlier. I missed tonight's recording as well. 

Not available on Hulu or CWTV web site. The only place it's available (legally) from Amazon, iTunes, etc, though it won't show up on those sites for a few days.


----------

